# Recommended reading for layout design



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been down with the flu all week (that is why I have been all over this site ). I have a layout design in my head and I sketched it out on paper. I still have questions as to radius of turns (due to car size) and wiring issues. Anyone recommend a good book or web site on layout design? Magazine subscription? I also ran across a layout software, but thought it a bit pricey for me at this stage of the game. Any advice gentlemen..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can download a trial version of Anyrail.:thumbsup:
You can download Right track software from atlas it's free.
You can hit up Cabledawg and have him help you design it.
Model railroder magazine has allot of magazines on the the subject.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd suggest you look at layout dimensional guidelines established by NMRA:

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/consist.html

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow that's alot of reading! I've come across little tidbits here and there over the last year of building and designing, but never thought to look at how the "pro's" do it. Problem is that all their stuff is based off prototypical measurements, not what can actually work on a scale layout. I guess if you have a couple hundred square feet or more to work with, sticking with standards would be ideal, but most of us have very definate limitations.

If anyone is interested, I think I'm going to work through the NMRA standards and break them out by scale so if you have S scale, you wont have to dig through the charts to find the stuff you need.


----------

